# I Need Some Advice



## Columbian Connection (Jul 23, 2005)

My wife does not toke at all. I'm wondering how I can dry and cure my harvest with out her finding out. If anyone can offer any advice other then dump the wife I would appreciate it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 24, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is something like a shed.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 24, 2005)

Wife will ask about the shed or go into it. Can do it in an attic?


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.devilsharvest.com/html/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2589

Check this link out, it's how to watercure your MJ, never tried it myself but I've read good things...........


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

That's a hard one man. When I'm drying the whole house smells up. One way of doing it I guess.... would be alot of work.. but build you a little "grow box" type box with a intake fan and a carbon filter exhaust. And dry them in there.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm still thinking about doing it in the attic. Would that work?


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2005)

Attic might work, but you also may need to exhaust the smell. Kinda' strain dependant.
  Hell, toss a housecat up there to make some noises, then tell her it's "haunted"  that should keep her out..lol


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 1, 2005)

I only have one plant! it should not smell that bad should it?



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Attic might work, but you also may need to exhaust the smell. Kinda' strain dependant.
> Hell, toss a housecat up there to make some noises, then tell her it's "haunted"  that should keep her out..lol


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 2, 2005)

Cut the buds off the main branch, put them in a paperbag in a dry warm area, every day when your wife leaves for work or whatever, open the bag, air out the buds and put it back, it'll take a little longer but this method works well and the paper bag keeps the smell down....
Or cut the buds off, hang them upside down on a coat hanger with clothespins, wrap a paper bag around them in a warm dry place, remove bag and air out daily......
One plants not going to stink too badly.......The attic should be fine using paper bags......


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 11, 2005)

ickypitbull said:
			
		

> http://www.devilsharvest.com/html/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=2589
> 
> Check this link out, it's how to watercure your MJ, never tried it myself but I've read good things...........


 
I don't know about that man. It sounds a little complicated. Thanks anyway


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 11, 2005)

Diseased Strain said:
			
		

> That's a hard one man. When I'm drying the whole house smells up. One way of doing it I guess.... would be alot of work.. but build you a little "grow box" type box with a intake fan and a carbon filter exhaust. And dry them in there.


 
I can't. I have a curious daughter and wife that sure as hell will find it. If they don't the dog will.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 11, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> Attic might work, but you also may need to exhaust the smell. Kinda' strain dependant.
> Hell, toss a housecat up there to make some noises, then tell her it's "haunted"  that should keep her out..lol


 
I was told it might be to hot and humid in the attic. I only have one plant there has to be a way!


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 11, 2005)

ickypitbull said:
			
		

> Cut the buds off the main branch, put them in a paperbag in a dry warm area, every day when your wife leaves for work or whatever, open the bag, air out the buds and put it back, it'll take a little longer but this method works well and the paper bag keeps the smell down....
> Or cut the buds off, hang them upside down on a coat hanger with clothespins, wrap a paper bag around them in a warm dry place, remove bag and air out daily......
> One plants not going to stink too badly.......The attic should be fine using paper bags......


 
How long would I have to keep the bag open and how long would I have to do this?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 11, 2005)

-on a side note has anyone ever tried water curing will it actually work... im highly intrested in this and i want to know if its worth it...


----------



## hunter (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a plant that has been buding now for the past 5 weeks and is also having problems with cut worms.  I tried to just baby and hand pick bugs to keep from having to use insecticides but wasn't able to keep up with infestation, so desperately needing a fix I decided to use seven dust (spray).  Now I'm worried that i may have ruined everything.  I only have 3 to 4 weeks and buds are sticky and seven dust (spray) has really fixed it self to the plant...Can you help me?


----------

